# [GG] Pain the Arse to Find



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Speaking to a mate some time ago, I've got the desire to complete Gaunt's Ghosts waaay after polishing off _The Founding_ 4-5 years ago. Can't get enough of _Sharpe in Space_ this winter.

The only issue is, finding the other two volumes -- _The Saint_ and _The Lost_, at a reasonable price is pretty much impossible. The first is already 2-4 times its worth, and the second is racking upwards of £100.

On their home site BL seem to be maintaining this series through an e-book format, which I'm not a fan of either.

Any suggestions, guys? I'm planning on checking out my local Waterstones later for either omnibus all dusty on the shelves, but I'm not holding much hope on it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it not on their Print on Demand? 

There might be copies in bricks and mortar bookstores like Waterstones or something. 

Is the publishers aren't printing new versions, then you're stuck with what's left in stock, and if there's none left in stock, that leaves you to looking for copies that have been sold to other booksellers or second handing it.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

You might try Abebooks.co.uk. You have to look around a little on the site but you can usually find something at a decent price - just be aware they are second hand so cheek the description of the book to make sure it's in good condition. I've used the site myself a few times and so far, no complaints:

http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/SearchResults?an=Abnett&sts=t&tn=The+Saint

http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/SearchResults?an=Abnett&sts=t&tn=The+Lost


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

There's a few second-hand copies on Amazon for a relatively reasonable price.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> Speaking to a mate some time ago, I've got the desire to complete Gaunt's Ghosts waaay after polishing off _The Founding_ 4-5 years ago. Can't get enough of _Sharpe in Space_ this winter.
> 
> The only issue is, finding the other two volumes -- _The Saint_ and _The Lost_, at a reasonable price is pretty much impossible. The first is already 2-4 times its worth, and the second is racking upwards of £100.
> 
> ...


One option nobody has mentioned; get the separate books. They seem to go for decent prices on ebay, or at least much less than those prices you quoted.

The Saint
Honour Guard
The Guns of Tanith
Straight Silver
Sabbat Martyr

The Lost
Traitor General 
His Last Command 
The Armour of Contempt
Only in Death


LotN


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Is it not on their Print on Demand?
> 
> There might be copies in bricks and mortar bookstores like Waterstones or something.
> 
> Is the publishers aren't printing new versions, then you're stuck with what's left in stock, and if there's none left in stock, that leaves you to looking for copies that have been sold to other booksellers or second handing it.


I visited my local Waterstones and didn't find anything. It doesn't help that the section given over to BL products is so small and BL releases are by the bucket-full, year on year.

Also gave Waterstones Marketplace a look, but it's the same situation as with Amazon (their sellers probably feed into Amazon, anyway).



Garrak said:


> You might try Abebooks.co.uk. You have to look around a little on the site but you can usually find something at a decent price - just be aware they are second hand so cheek the description of the book to make sure it's in good condition. I've used the site myself a few times and so far, no complaints:
> 
> http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/SearchResults?an=Abnett&sts=t&tn=The+Saint
> 
> http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/SearchResults?an=Abnett&sts=t&tn=The+Lost


Looks pretty rad, will definitely give this a shot when in the mood for those second-hand rarities!



Lord of the Night said:


> One option nobody has mentioned; get the separate books. They seem to go for decent prices on ebay, or at least much less than those prices you quoted.
> 
> The Saint
> Honour Guard
> ...


This... _bizarrely works_. Especially for those in bold. Good condition and reasonable prices? Yes, please. :good:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> This... _bizarrely works_. Especially for those in bold. Good condition and reasonable prices? Yes, please. :good:


Glad to be of assistance. Ebay does have some good finds sometimes. There's a hardback copy of _Brothers of the Snake_ going for £5 right now, makes me wish I didn't already have the paperback BotS so I could get it.


LotN


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

I got the saint book ( ive never read any gaunt books) at a car boot other day for £5 so maybe was a bargin

or u can get it for like £8.99 here
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WARHAMMER...=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&var=&hash=item3ce71ba207


----------

